# 2 dayton sub 1200 vs hsu stf-2



## batistat (Aug 21, 2014)

I have heard that 2 subs are better than one but what about quality? Which would be preferred 2 dayton sub 1200s or a single hsu stf-2? They come in close on price and are definitely more "budget friendly" on the sub spectrum.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The value of dual subs is that they can play louder than a single unit, and with proper placement they will help even out the various room modes everyone has. Two subwoofers will not play deeper than one can, nor will they improve quality, so your particular situation and needs will determine which option is best for you.


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

Depends on the size of your room and the other components in your system.
:hsd:


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I would pick one HSU... Think about it. 120 bucks for a driver, amp, cabinet. The components while may work and sound fine, can't be called 'quality'.

The HSU isn't exactly a diamond either, but they have a huge reputation for great sounding products at reasonable prices. It will sound a lot better and have better extension as well. Buy an HSU now and save for another later and you'll be much, much happier you did.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

batistat said:


> I have heard that 2 subs are better than one but what about quality? Which would be preferred 2 dayton sub 1200s or a single hsu stf-2? They come in close on price and are definitely more "budget friendly" on the sub spectrum.


I would always aim for a better quality sub - then save for a second one.


----------



## Dr. H (Nov 8, 2014)

While i agree with the other member on buying a "higher quality" sub. I personally would go duals on this on. So dayton gets my vote


----------



## bedoocan (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi, where can I find this product ?


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

You can find Dayton Audio subs at parts express, and they're a solid, reputable vendor. I believe they're on sale right now also.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

gibroni said:


> Depends on the size of your room and the other components in your system.
> :hsd:


^^^This.
How big an area are you trying to pressurize? 
I haven't heard that specific Dayton but I 've heard the Stf-2 and for the money it sounds quite good in a smaller room. It still sounds good in a large room but IMO it certainly doesn't fill a large room adequately.


----------

